
Global Trade Is Why Your Television Did Not Cost $6,200 Like It Did in 1964 - SQL2219
https://fee.org/articles/global-trade-is-why-your-television-did-not-cost-6-200-like-it-did-in-1964/
======
SlipperySlope
AEI does not care about American workers.

Back in 1964, a union factory worker could have the spouse stay home, send
their kids to college and have a nice home and American car.

Defeating globalism will bring about a great manufacturing boom in the USA -
and any other country that does the same.

